# Allis Chalmers CA Lift issues



## Sam C (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello All, 
I have a 1954 Allis CA that when the hyd rear lift (plow attached) is raised all the way up, it will then "stick" there. Meaning, it will not drop when the control lever is put in the lowering position. I park the tractor shut it off, but the plow will still not lower. After about an hour of being parked, if I then lower the control lever will the plow drop. I have checked for mechanical issues and nothing is binding. When raising the plow, if I stop the lift before it reaches the top, it will hold , in the hold position, then lower on command. But, only if it is not raised to the "stops". I would suspect some sort of "check valve" sticking, but I am not familiar with the AC's hyd control system. Very different from the greens and reds. I intend on exploring the hyd control valve's internals, but if someone has been through this, some insight would be much appreciated. 
Thanks, Sam


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I am not familiar with your tractor but I was wondering if there was a way to adjust the point where the hydraulic stops. Do you have an owners manual for it? It should cover this type of trouble shooting and show how to adjust the hydraulics.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## Sam C (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Andy, 
I never thought about it that way. Like when you tell the doc, It hurts when I do "this" he says, Don't do "this"
Sam


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Exactly!

I always felt these old tractors each had their own quirks that made them fun (and frustrating) to own. Sometimes you can tell something is wrong by the sound it makes. On my old Case SC I can tell if she is happy by the way she purrs. Call me nuts but I still believe it to be true. If she starts sounding different I know its time to check things out and do some trouble shooting. 

In you case if you don't need that little extra lift range I would get used to not lifting past that point. So long as that works for you and you can get your work done just go for it. Some people prefer to fix things like this as they come up. I think both methods work and it just depends on your preference. I prefer to get the work done and move on. I respect people who "fix as they go" and can see the wisdom of knowing the tractor is in good working order. I also know my schedule rarely allows me to do this. Since I don't use this equipment to put food on the table I figure if something breaks it can set until I have time to fix it. 

Andy


----------

